# 7 HR24’s 1 HR54 Genie & Whole Home. No other Clients.



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Seems odd but not sure how to troubleshoot other than rebooting. 
Have been a customer for 25+ years

The Genie seems to have been a problem since day 1. I just hate contacting DirecTV. 

7 HR24’s have ZERO problems accessing (playing/deleting etc) from each other (Whole Home/MRV). 
1 HR54 Genie can view/play all content stored on all HR24’s. 
The problem is None of the HR24’s can PLAY the content stored on the Genie. We can view it/delete it just not Play it. 
It seems to only work once a month or so. I am just throwing money out the window with this box. 
It has been this way for over 2 years. 

Any suggestions? Directv just sends me a link to troubleshooting which doesn’t help. If it NEVER worked from any device I could troubleshoot if better. 
The problem is strange. 
Internet is fine and no other problems are going on. 

The error is attached (“Playback Failed. No Auido/Video data packets received from the server” Ok). 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

a) no attachment(s) here - get this done by using "staple" icon
b) press dash "-" button and post a picture of network/MoCA diag screen
c) reduce pollution here, please - all people who are using tapatalk should remove from its setting the meaningless and polluting string; who need to know what phone and app you do using ?!


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

A) Ok. It was the same as the text I wrote








B) Attached - I think this is what you requested








C) OK. I haven't used app in a couple years and it was on by default


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

A) actually there were two here is the other


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> Seems odd but not sure how to troubleshoot other than rebooting.
> Have been a customer for 25+ years
> 
> The Genie seems to have been a problem since day 1. I just hate contacting DirecTV.
> ...


I had a problem recently with two of my 24s (didn't check the others), where they could see the shows on our HR44, but when we went to play we got the same error your did -- "Playback failed -- no packets received". I restarted the HR44 and that worked for about 2 weeks. Then I had to do it again. Its been a month since the last reboot of the 44.

So if you haven't tried, reboot your HR54.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Will reboot again but it seems like I am always doing that.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Rebooted still not working same problem


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

umm, not this … there should be diag info for many MoCA channel's signal levels...
and thank you for cutting that TT line - you are most generous poster here ! usually many posts still flooded by the line


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry I have no idea where that is. I am rarely in the office where this Genie is so I never use this device. 
Can you tell me where the info is that you need?


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just in case for other errors - codes here:
DIRECTV Error Codes and Solutions - The Solid Signal Blog


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spunkyvision said:


> View attachment 30182


How your DVR's connected together ?
I see MoCA have no coax connection in your setup...


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Crap. I honestly don't remember it's been a few years since any of this was touched. 
Directv came out and installed it when moved here 4 years ago. About 2 1/2 Years ago they came out and swapped our 8th HR24 for this Genie HR54 and all was working fine. They did install an additional SWiM (I think) 
I used to know enough to be dangerous but have never touched any of this setup since moving here (4 years ago)

What additional images or info do you need? I will do my best


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> Sorry I have no idea where that is. I am rarely in the office where this Genie is so I never use this device.
> Can you tell me where the info is that you need?


You need to try this: Reboot the Genie, when the reboot is complete reboot a 24. When that is done rebooting, reboot another one. Keep doing this until every HR has been rebooted. This has to be done one HR at a time. When you are thru give the MRV system an hour or two and you should be good to go. When you get those particular messages you should do the sequential reboots immediately. I have the same problem, see the same messages and rebooting sequentially always makes the problem go away.

I know how much of a PITA this can be but it works. Yes it takes about an hour to do 12 HRs but when I was running 12 HRs I had to do this damn near weekly. Now I have 6 HRs and it still happens. Try it, you'll like the results, I hope.

Rich


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

I assuming that Coax should be displaying Connected, correct?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I just saw the pictures. Do what I suggested before you get too deep into this. If I'm right the problem should go away.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well… I would make something "unusual" to force DTV come to troubleshoot and replace your old SWM LNB to new one with reverse band support and 22 tuners allowance... perhaps knock it out of alignment 

as to your current issue … do routine check - untwist all F-connectors on all cables(!), check for water damages, corrosion
I would recheck if possible the cables itself, in case if rodent chew them or accidently nail/screw pierced...
perhaps replace 8-port splitter


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Will try the rebooting individually later today. Thanks for the suggestion. 
It is PITA. 
Nothing has changed on my end when it did work. It’s just odd that everything work but playing content on one receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spunkyvision said:


> I assuming that Coax should be displaying Connected, correct?


if you pictured a wireless client aka mini screen, then it's OK


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> I assuming that Coax should be displaying Connected, correct?


As long as you see the Green Light on the PI you should be okay.

Rich


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> if you pictured a wireless client aka mini screen, then it's OK


The picture was from the Genie box
I have no Clients (mini boxes). I only have 7 HR24's and 1 Genie (HR54)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

spunkyvision said:


> The problem is None of the HR24's can PLAY the content stored on the Genie. We can view it/delete it just not Play it.


good sign of unreliable network - it's pass short cmd/responses but not huge video stream while it should


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you could disable WiFi on the HR54 &#8230; I recall [perhaps not true] the HR54 have such parameter ...perhaps it's true for HS17 &#8230; try to find anyway
the WiFi connection instead of using existing coax cables would be the culprit most likely


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Personally, I'd like the approach of troubleshooting:
when you have max access to whole system by a PC using broadband DeCA converter with USB port and connect it to a free port of a splitter:


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm DO you have any Sw16's in your setup? By my Count you have 7-HR24's = 14 tuners 1-HR54 = 7 tuners --for a total of 21

One way to know -Does you Dish have 4 down leads or Just One? 

The hr54 will pull 7 tuners even if NOT using 4K --unlike a Hr44 that has only 5 -- Since you said problem since day one --(THAT') points to the 54 being added.

I replace the LNB with a NEW single wire and get rid of the swm-16


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Rich: Thanks. Rebooting in the order you mentioned worked. What a stupid fix. Oh well , guess I now will do that from now on.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Rich said:


> You need to try this: Reboot the Genie, when the reboot is complete reboot a 24. When that is done rebooting, reboot another one. Keep doing this until every HR has been rebooted. This has to be done one HR at a time. When you are thru give the MRV system an hour or two and you should be good to go. When you get those particular messages you should do the sequential reboots immediately. I have the same problem, see the same messages and rebooting sequentially always makes the problem go away.
> 
> I know how much of a PITA this can be but it works. Yes it takes about an hour to do 12 HRs but when I was running 12 HRs I had to do this damn near weekly. Now I have 6 HRs and it still happens. Try it, you'll like the results, I hope.
> 
> Rich


Not sure if there is a way to Mark this as solved but this seems to have solved it. Thanks Rich


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Looks like you have two 29 volt power inserters. If so, you have two swm switches and likely your problem lies within that setup.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> Not sure if there is a way to Mark this as solved but this seems to have solved it. Thanks Rich


A moderator will do that if it's necessary. Glad it worked for you. Yes, you have to keep doing it, I do it quite frequently. Have no idea why this happens. Been happening to me since I installed the MRV system.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> if you could disable WiFi on the HR54 &#8230; I recall [perhaps not true] the HR54 have such parameter ...perhaps it's true for HS17 &#8230; try to find anyway
> the WiFi connection instead of using existing coax cables would be the culprit most likely


Makes me wonder if you have ever used the MRV system.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Looks like you have two 29 volt power inserters. If so, you have two swm switches and likely your problem lies within that setup.


Also using the IRD of each PI -is another possible cause - I'd go with a single LNB -with a 2way swm + 2 8ways and one PI to run every thing getting rid of all swm 16's and then no more re-booting


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WestDC said:


> Also using the IRD of each PI -is another possible cause


ummm &#8230; how?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WestDC said:


> a single LNB -with a 2way swm


why he need additional SWiM switch ? creating another point of failure ?
why not use just simple cascading splitters


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

That's what I ment --2way from the down lead +one 8way on each leg or a 2way one with one capped-- 7 + PI = 8 ports -the op has 8 receivers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ah, OK


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I didn’t see anyone ask if his system was connected to the internet and which boxes have an Ethernet cable plugged into them or if he has a deca? There is likely a setup issue and I’m guessing they set it up to bridge two swim via his home network...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

His screenshot showed connected to internet, but using wireless on the 54. I’m guessing it’s bridged.

I tried the bridge once with my 54 and 8-24’s, and kept on having the issues he was experiencing. I then got rid of wireless, went to coax connected MoCA, and eliminated that issue 95% of the time. I believe wired is always better than wireless.

I still have to reboot some receivers every 3-4 weeks or so, but’s it’s way better than when the Tech came and configured everything.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

codespy said:


> His screenshot showed connected to internet, but using wireless on the 54. I'm guessing it's bridged.
> 
> I tried the bridge once with my 54 and 8-24's, and kept on having the issues he was experiencing. I then got rid of wireless, went to coax connected MoCA, and eliminated that issue 95% of the time. I believe wired is always better than wireless.
> 
> I still have to reboot some receivers every 3-4 weeks or so, but's it's way better than when the Tech came and configured everything.


Yes the wireless seems to be an issue (only with this Genie) every other device (25+) have zero problems. 
The 7 HRs are connected via Coax and I never have a problem. 
The "directv guy" set the Genie up and went with wireless because I imagine it was quicker.

What do I need to setup the one and only non coax connected device (Genie HR54) via Coax? That seems to be the best option.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

spunkyvision said:


> What do I need to setup the one and only non coax connected device (Genie HR54) via Coax? That seems to be the best option.


Obviously a coax run to where you have the wireless client now, as well as replacing the wireless client with a wired version.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Obviously a coax run to where you have the wireless client now, as well as replacing the wireless client with a wired version.


I don't have any Clients. I have 7 HR24's all connected via Coax and
1 Genie (HR54). Is there any way to connect Genie via Coax (internet)?
I cannot remember what hardware I need to make that happen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

look for DECA


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

spunkyvision said:


> I don't have any Clients. I have 7 HR24's all connected via Coax and
> 1 Genie (HR54). Is there any way to connect Genie via Coax (internet)?
> I cannot remember what hardware I need to make that happen.


Yes there is, but can you draw up and describe in detail how your system is wired first? That is needed to give you a good way to get this done.


----------

